# Preparing a horse for a parade..?



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

We have a parade in town every february and I was thinking about taking my horse in it. He's pretty much road safe, he just hates big trucks.. I was wondering if anyone has any tips on how to prepare him for the noise of it? :-|


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

ride them past bikes, 4 wheelers, dogs, kids with wild toys. like silly string or the pool noodles things. You can use one of those little honky horn things that goes on little kids bikes around your horse to see how they are with random loud noises. Whistles, guns. (around here there are guns being fired off at our parades) random screams. (like from little babies)

Me and my mare went to one parade, and that was enough for me. There was so much more to it then what I though. The fire trucks were the worst though! SOOO loud!


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

please get it used to big things and make sure he doesnt spook as easily. the first parade my mare was in it was fourth of july and she had never seen a mule wagon. she went right up to them and got her foot caught and kicked the poor mules to get out. she freaked out. but after riding behind it for a while she got over it and let them go behind her. i usually go to parades and theres one tmmrw im going to with my newest member of my equine herd. a very young and slightly green tn walker. i made sure i can control her if she throws one of her hissy fits.and that she looks nice enough to be in a christmas parade.oh and about the fire trucks did you know that my parade put the fire trucks right behind the horses. there was alot of horses freaking out.luckily my mare had more sense than that and after walking her around it she got over it.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

He's really good around vehicles and stuff, but I'm not too sure about the firetrucks. From my experience, he hates big loud trucks. I was trail riding him once and a huge truck was going to pull out and he had to shut off his engine haha.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

JavaLover said:


> He's really good around vehicles and stuff, but I'm not too sure about the firetrucks. From my experience, he hates big loud trucks. I was trail riding him once and a huge truck was going to pull out and he had to shut off his engine haha.



I would buy an Air Horn, and try to get him used to that as best you can. That is the closet thing I can think of to a fire truck horn.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^I was actually going to ask this question too!
Those are good ideas, I think I will have to try!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Hm, I think I'll try that. Thank you!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I would also be careful. One year they put the police cars in front of the horses and turned on the sirens. I was only 9, but I had a good pony that only stopped until the sirens were off. Most of the horses were rearing, bucking, adn trying to bolt. It was not announced that the sirens would be on...lol.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Put as many miles as you can on the road, and if possible, ride the route of the parade. The less 'new stuff' your horse has to take in on parade day, the easier it will be.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

If you can ride yours next to a seasoned parade horse that will help alot. If others aren't freaking out, it will keep your horse calmer


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

The horses are always away from any loud noises usually because little children ride in the parade.


----------

